# Cutting Down On Costs



## coblets (10 August 2018)

Hey  

I'm preparing to buy a horse soon, and so have been creating some "start up costs" (aka a list of things to buy in advance). However, the list is a lot longer than I had been expecting; in the interest of saving money, I was wondering whether (if I posted my list here) people would be able to tell me what I could cut down on or if there's anything I'm missing?

- Grooming kit
- Feed bowl
- Bridle, bit, reins
- Saddle, saddle pad, stirrups, stirrup leathers, half pad, girth, saddle soap
- Hi vis vest
- Headcollar and leadrope
- Polowraps, brushing boots, travel tail cover
- Lunge line (YO has lunge whip) 
- Middleweight turnout, heavyweight turnout
- Middleweight stable rug, fleece rug

The horse in question is a cob mare with whom I'd hope to do a variety of disciplines (SJ, dressage, gymkhana, hacking, endurance, carriage driving). She will be kept on full livery.

Thank you so much for any help! xx


----------



## webble (10 August 2018)

nothing to take out but you will need a lightweight turnout, maybe a fly rug, first aid kit, hi vis for horse as well as you. 

A lot of people dont use stable rugs now they just leave the turnouts on so might be an option? You might not need a heavy weight especially if you get a cob.


----------



## abbijay (10 August 2018)

You don't have a water bucket, haynet or mucking out tools on there. Are they provided by the yard? Also, if you're buying your own feed you will need your own feed bins and scoops. A bucket for washing down. 
Do you actually need a half pad for the saddle to fit? Does this horse have issues that it needs booting and bandaging for? My heavy, feathered type doesn't get anything more than over reach boots on for fast work. 
I wouldn't buy a heavy weight turnout but I would get a lightweight or no fill one and combine these with the stable rug and fleece to give a variety of rugging options. My first winter I only had 1 TO, 1 stable and 1 fleece rug and managed fine. 
You will need a first aid kit!


----------



## coblets (10 August 2018)

webble said:



			nothing to take out but you will need a lightweight turnout, maybe a fly rug, first aid kit, hi vis for horse as well as you. 

A lot of people dont use stable rugs now they just leave the turnouts on so might be an option? You might not need a heavy weight especially if you get a cob.
		
Click to expand...

I apologise for the stupid question but what do lightweight turnouts actually do? And honestly I'd be worried, if I just had turnout rugs, that there would be nothing to change her into if the turnout rug got soaked


----------



## coblets (10 August 2018)

abbijay said:



			You don't have a water bucket, haynet or mucking out tools on there. Are they provided by the yard? Also, if you're buying your own feed you will need your own feed bins and scoops. A bucket for washing down. 
Do you actually need a half pad for the saddle to fit? Does this horse have issues that it needs booting and bandaging for? My heavy, feathered type doesn't get anything more than over reach boots on for fast work. 
I wouldn't buy a heavy weight turnout but I would get a lightweight or no fill one and combine these with the stable rug and fleece to give a variety of rugging options. My first winter I only had 1 TO, 1 stable and 1 fleece rug and managed fine. 
You will need a first aid kit!
		
Click to expand...

Majority of yard equipment is provided by the yard. You raise a good point about the half pad - I had put it on the list as, where she currently is, the saddler recommended one. Currently, doesn't have boots but just worried about potential scrapes over fences.

Ah, thank you! Wasn't sure if you could layer turnout rugs - a friend of mine told me I'd have to have a heavyweight xx


----------



## Shay (10 August 2018)

Light weight Turnouts do exactly what the middle weights and heavy weights do.  Just with less fluff.  They are all - essentially - a waterproof coat with differing layers of duvet underneath.  Which you need depends on the horse and whether you intend to clip out or not.  (You don't have a clipper kit on your list...)

If you are planning to keep a cob either unclipped or minimally clipped then you are better off with a lightweight and a couple of  fleeces.  But if you work hard during the winter you will need to clip.  If you clip out then you will need a wider assortment of rugs.  You can layer turnouts - but they will slip over one another so you are better off with mixed weight liners.

You only have one feed bowl.  Although that will depend on that yard, most need two.  One to feed at night and one to leave for breakfast.

Why do you have a travel tail guard and no travel pads or gamgee?  
You have saddle soap and no conditioner.
No martingale or neckstrap.
What do you want polo wraps for?
Absolutely echo the point about boots - do not boot unless the horse has a conformational issue you need to deal with.  Scrapes over fences?  What are you planning to do?  If you are jumping more than 1.20/1.30 or going XC at novice or more then perhaps.  Otherwise the damage you do overheating tendons far outweighs anything else.

You don't have feed bins.  Supplements (although you may not need them!). Water buckets, mucking out kit, haynets, riding crop, fly mask or fringe. No bath kit - sponges, shampoo, drying cloths etc.  If you are not going to clip out you'll need a range of cooler types to wick sweat in winter.

You've said you plan to do endurance - but not specified the different tack that requires.  Ditto driving - you haven't listed a driving harness or rig.


----------



## paddi22 (10 August 2018)

Congrast on your new arrival! 

knock off the polo wraps and just buy the boots if you find you need them. Just buy when the need arises and you can buy most stuff second hand.

If you have a cob mare you are better off waiting to see what you need. My little cob mare requires no rugging at all unless she is clipped or its heavy snow. Get the basics and then build up as you need, otherwise is so easy to end up with loads of stuff you never use!


----------



## Maesto's Girl (14 August 2018)

I'd echo what others have said...

The travel stuff...will you be going out straight away? If not, at the end of the summer competing season I am pretty sure you can pick up some bargain second hand bits!

I'd invest in a no fill turnout, in case of heavy rain, but cobs/cob types tend to be very hardy so unlikely you'll ever need anything heavy. A lot of manufacturers do liner systems for their rugs so you can have a variety of rugs in one. I have a Falpro Goodwood and love it.

I would say my number 1 thing to buy in advance and have for when your new horse arrives is a first aid kit. My mare got in a fight in the first week and needed some at home treatment!

Also, depending on when you're getting her, fly rug and fly spray?


----------



## Quigleyandme (15 August 2018)

You could consider joining the Harry Hall One Club.  It only costs £3.30 or something similar per month and you get very generous discounts on all sorts of essentials and postage and packing is free on all orders.  You also get public liability and personal injury insurance thrown in.


----------



## twiggy2 (15 August 2018)

Use a normal black buckets with the handles removed for feed far cheaper.
Don't buy boots, wraps or tail guard unless needed, most horses don't need them.
You won't need turn out rugs just yet, you can pick up lightly used ones really cheap but a cob is very unlikely to need a heavyweight even if fully clipped and living out depending in where you are.
Fleece rugs are only for short term wearing they tend to slip back and stretch, cheap lightweight stable rugs (from £25) are better, get 2 and you can double up if needed and was them frequently too.
I expect a horse to arrive with a headcollar and lead rope and a complete bridle-if it is correct for the horse you can take these off the list too, if not buy good quality used and get a bargain.
First aid kit is essential unless your yard provide it.


----------



## henmother (15 August 2018)

Depending on how confident you are clipping , I'd consider adding some clippers to your list at some point . Sounds like you are planning on working your cob and if she I see anything like mine , she will thankyou for being clipped . Mine is clipped year round as he get some very stroppy when he is too hot . Wouldn't bother with boots if your cob has feather . First aid kit is a must . Also set some cash aside for lessons on your new girl .


----------



## oldjumper (18 August 2018)

coblets said:



			Hey  

I'm preparing to buy a horse soon, and so have been creating some "start up costs" (aka a list of things to buy in advance). However, the list is a lot longer than I had been expecting; in the interest of saving money, I was wondering whether (if I posted my list here) people would be able to tell me what I could cut down on or if there's anything I'm missing?

- Grooming kit
- Feed bowl
- Bridle, bit, reins
- Saddle, saddle pad, stirrups, stirrup leathers, half pad, girth, saddle soap
- Hi vis vest
- Headcollar and leadrope
- Polowraps, brushing boots, travel tail cover
- Lunge line (YO has lunge whip) 
- Middleweight turnout, heavyweight turnout
- Middleweight stable rug, fleece rug

The horse in question is a cob mare with whom I'd hope to do a variety of disciplines (SJ, dressage, gymkhana, hacking, endurance, carriage driving). She will be kept on full livery.

Thank you so much for any help! xx
		
Click to expand...

How exciting! I hope this is the start of a wonderful partnership. However, I feel you're not really trying with this shopping list! If you read all the equestrian sites there are 1000's more things you should buy!! Seriously though, beyond tack, grooming kit, head collar, feed/water buckets, hay nets and hi viz/riding gear there is nothing you need in advance of getting horse. If it's a cob - might not need any rug depending on location/weather/horse. See what discipline you want to do before investing in boots etc. Of course, if you need to spend loads of money on stuff you will never use - crack on! Whichever, I wish you both a loads of fun.


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 August 2018)

coblets said:



			I apologise for the stupid question but what do lightweight turnouts actually do? And honestly I'd be worried, if I just had turnout rugs, that there would be nothing to change her into if the turnout rug got soaked 

Click to expand...

Turnout rugs are are better left on the horse if they are wet as the body heat from the horse dries them much quicker than leaving them to hang dry.


----------



## Leo Walker (18 August 2018)

If you want to save costs then be wary about carriage driving. I literally live for it, but its not a cheap sport!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (18 August 2018)

You've left out the worst case scenario fund - money for emergency euthanasia and disposal. Also the contact details for the people involved in those tasks.


----------



## Summit (24 August 2018)

eBay and FB marketplace are great places to pick up 2nd hand rugs. Numnahs. etc 

Ive just bought my horse after a 10 year gap and to keep costs down (as I have absolutely nothing) was to purchase 2nd hand


----------

